# Bay Area San Francisco - Training for Malinois



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking for trainers experienced in malinois with some behavioral challenges. Location is Bay Area San Francisco in CA (anywhere along/around the Bay is fine). 

I'm aware of a couple but looking to see if there are more options that are closer to me where I can take the dog for more frequent trainings. Would also love to hear anyone's experiences about Bay Area K9 Association. 

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

Mike Ellis is in Santa Rosa. It's a bit of a drive but it might be worth it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Depending on what you’re looking for, Koru K9 would be my #1. Tim Cutter in Dixon, Cali K9, Bay Area Ring club, or Redwood Bite Club could probably help you out or steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks! Will look into Koru and Tim - closer than the trainer I have now. It's for a dog with tendency to redirect to handler when corrected.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Bear L said:


> Thanks! Will look into Koru and Tim - closer than the trainer I have now. It's for a dog with tendency to redirect to handler when corrected.



Haha it’s a mal. That’s what they do if THEY find the correction unfair. If training for more sport type stuff, go to Tim (not that that’s all he can do). For general stuff Koru K9. I believe Samantha is their trainer in your area, and she has multiple mals herself.


----------

